# New home construction - Sod and Sprinkler install



## dunk_machine (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm planning on having a custom home built at the end of the year. Hopefully it will be completed by March 2020 so that my wife and I can start doing the landscaping and putting sod down in the spring.

I have laid sod at my current home (Celebration bermuda) and I'm wanting to just do it at our new home too given how relatively easy it is. I also want to do my own irrigation (with the help from https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/). I think that will save quite a bit of money versus having the builder contract it out. Basically, I'd just want the builder to provide me a stub out off the main so I can tie in my sprinkler system, as well has drop a j-box outside so I can hookup the controller.

Do you think this is a good idea, or should I just let the builder contract the sprinkler system out? I would plan to do all the leveling and dig out the trench myself (manually, or alternatively I do have the ability to rent a trencher). I don't mind the physical labor, and feel like the trade off of me designing and procuring the materials I want myself is well worth the expense of having a contractor do it. The builder is okay with idea of me laying my own sod and installing the irrigation system.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you have the time, I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I've been in my house for exactly 1 year, and I am still moving, adjusting and replacing irrigation related items. If I could do it all over again, I would have done my own.

Not only that, if I had a choice back then I would have graded the yards myself, now it would cost me over 10 grand to regrade and resod. Anything you could do to save you future hassle is a win in my book.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have the option of doing a hybrid method. You do the design and have your general contractor do the grading and trenches. You could lay the pipes and heads if you want.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Make sure you get it in writing that there okay with it. Had a hell of a time with my contractor.


----------

